# Rifle Temperatures



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I am curious if anyone has notice a considerable difference in their rifles from practicing during the summer months to the winter months. 
When out shooting targets when it was 50-60 out I was doing decent. When I pulled the rifle out again recently, I noticed my shots were grouping about 6 inches different until it was warmed back up. I knew that barrel warmth played a factor when I sighted it in. When I had everything sighted in for a cold barrel shot, I was shooting horribly off in the new temperature. (gun has since been reallocated :eyeroll: )

How much of a factor should this play in a persons shooting if they pack their guns aware for a month or 2 in the fall or winter?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

What you are describing is temperature sensitivity in the powder charge. Some gunpowders are very sensitive to temperature changes, when ammo is loaded with a temp sensitive powder you will see changes in POI as the air temp changes, and in some cases the POI shift can be significant. This is one of several reasons I reload. I use a powder that is not so temperature sensitive.

If you are shooting factory ammo your only option is going to be making sure that you sight in when the temp is close to the temps you will have when hunting.

huntin1


----------

